# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  PTR Robots, healthcare service robots, Blue Ocean Robotics, Odense, Denmark

## Airicist

Parent - Blue Ocean Robotics

ptr-robots.com

twitter.com/PTRrobots

CEO at PTR Robots - Lone Jager Lindquist

----------


## Airicist

PTR Robots introduces the world’s first mobile lifting robot

Oct 5, 2020




> PTR Robots introduces the world’s first mobile lifting robot
> 
> The intelligent robot can mobilise, transfer and rehabilitate patients 
> 
> It is a relief for hospital staff from labour-intensive tasks 
> 
> PTR Robot also reduces the risk of infection as only one caregiver needs to be present to transfer a patient 
> 
> The robot lifter is designed to ‘shrink’ in size to easily fit through an ordinary doorway
> ...

----------

